# Ethernet through the USB-C port



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Streaming 4K on my Tivo stream 4K is iffy at best. Seems to load up but is usually frozen, will not play. When I play the regular HD or SD of the same recording no problem. Probably my internet speed which is 50Mbps. SHOULD be enough for 4K, but maybe not when going through Wifi. So I bought a USBC to ethernet adapter. But the model I bought does not seem to work with the Tivo device, I get the lights and everything but when I turn Wifi off I get nothing, no connection. The device I bought is a UNI. In other threads about this I read about a device that does work, made by UGreen? When researching these adapters I found there can be different chips inside, perhaps mine has a chip unsupported by the stream 4K. I did see the USBC port on the Tivo is only USB 2.

Anyway, I get lights so the port seems to be providing power. But is there some other device I can hookup to the USBC port to test if it is actually functioning?

Also a list of make and model number adapters that do and do not work would be helpful. I found some info with searches here but maybe a thread just for make/models that do and do not work could be created?


----------



## John Z NY (Oct 18, 2009)

Get the ugreen. It works, I posted the link to the one I got in the other thread

Also have the cat 5/6 plugged in too. Just the adapter alone it won't get recognized


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

John Z NY said:


> Get the ugreen. It works, I posted the link to the one I got in the other thread
> 
> Also have the cat 5/6 plugged in too. Just the adapter alone it won't get recognized


Ethernet cable plugged in (Cat 5E, even Cat 5 should be ok since input on the Tivo is only USB2?) Get the ethernet lights, just no connection on the Stream 4K. Probably incompatible chip on the adapter in my brand/model.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

It's pretty known what chip likes to work with it, so probably not worth trying to keep troubleshooting. Get the ones people have that are known to work and call it day. They're not expensive. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## J Nechleba (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm thinking that Tivo broke wired ethernet with an update. I have a couple of TS4Ks that were working with wired ethernet before they updated to Android 10. Now, neither works via ethernet. Same hardware that worked before.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

J Nechleba said:


> I'm thinking that Tivo broke wired ethernet with an update. I have a couple of TS4Ks that were working with wired ethernet before they updated to Android 10. Now, neither works via ethernet. Same hardware that worked before.











Amazon.com: UGREEN USB C to Ethernet Adapter Gigabit RJ45 to Thunderbolt 3 Type C Network 1000Mbps LAN Converter Compatible with MacBook Pro Air iPad Pro Galaxy S22 S21 Surface Book Chromebook Dell XPS, and More : Electronics


Buy UGREEN USB C to Ethernet Adapter Gigabit RJ45 to Thunderbolt 3 Type C Network 1000Mbps LAN Converter Compatible with MacBook Pro Air iPad Pro Galaxy S22 S21 Surface Book Chromebook Dell XPS, and More: USB Network Adapters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





These UGREEN have been working for me with the Android 10. Even the ethernet Hub combo, with limited functionality (ethernet or only 1 USB device, but may be a power issue for the use of both).


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TV2 said:


> Amazon.com: UGREEN USB C to Ethernet Adapter Gigabit RJ45 to Thunderbolt 3 Type C Network 1000Mbps LAN Converter Compatible with MacBook Pro Air iPad Pro Galaxy S22 S21 Surface Book Chromebook Dell XPS, and More : Electronics
> 
> 
> Buy UGREEN USB C to Ethernet Adapter Gigabit RJ45 to Thunderbolt 3 Type C Network 1000Mbps LAN Converter Compatible with MacBook Pro Air iPad Pro Galaxy S22 S21 Surface Book Chromebook Dell XPS, and More: USB Network Adapters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


You say it is specifically working with the Tivo Stream 4K with latest updates? That is all I would be using it for.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

J Nechleba said:


> I'm thinking that Tivo broke wired ethernet with an update. I have a couple of TS4Ks that were working with wired ethernet before they updated to Android 10. Now, neither works via ethernet. Same hardware that worked before.


What specific adapter are you using? Poster below mentions a UGREEN that still works?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oops, quoted wrong post, don't know how to delete a reply if even possible?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TV2 said:


> Amazon.com: UGREEN USB C to Ethernet Adapter Gigabit RJ45 to Thunderbolt 3 Type C Network 1000Mbps LAN Converter Compatible with MacBook Pro Air iPad Pro Galaxy S22 S21 Surface Book Chromebook Dell XPS, and More : Electronics
> 
> 
> Buy UGREEN USB C to Ethernet Adapter Gigabit RJ45 to Thunderbolt 3 Type C Network 1000Mbps LAN Converter Compatible with MacBook Pro Air iPad Pro Galaxy S22 S21 Surface Book Chromebook Dell XPS, and More: USB Network Adapters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


The link in your post, goes to the UGREEN which is priced at 14.44 (not bad!!). However it shows there is a "later version" available. The one you are saying still works is the 14.44 item? The "later version" shows 19.99. Not so much the price I am concerned about, I just want to get one that will work with fully updated Stream 4K. Here is link to the 19.99 version.









Amazon.com: UGREEN USB C to Ethernet Adapter Type C Thunderbolt 3 to RJ45 Gigabit LAN Network Adapter Compatible with MacBook Pro, MacBook Air, iPad Pro, Surface Book, Dell XPS, Chromebook, and More : Electronics


Amazon.com: UGREEN USB C to Ethernet Adapter Type C Thunderbolt 3 to RJ45 Gigabit LAN Network Adapter Compatible with MacBook Pro, MacBook Air, iPad Pro, Surface Book, Dell XPS, Chromebook, and More : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

tommage1 said:


> The link in your post, goes to the UGREEN which is priced at 14.44 (not bad!!). However it shows there is a "later version" available. The one you are saying still works is the 14.44 item? The "later version" shows 19.99. Not so much the price I am concerned about, I just want to get one that will work with fully updated Stream 4K. Here is link to the 19.99 version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I specifically am using the cheaper version with the shorter rubber cable in the link I provided above. I have not used the fabric cable version in your link. Currently I am using these on two updated TS4Ks.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TV2 said:


> I specifically am using the cheaper version with the shorter rubber cable in the link I provided above. I have not used the fabric cable version in your link. Currently I am using these on two updated TS4Ks.


Thanks


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TV2 said:


> I specifically am using the cheaper version with the shorter rubber cable in the link I provided above. I have not used the fabric cable version in your link. Currently I am using these on two updated TS4Ks.


Very interesting. In this listing (your link), it claims it uses this chip, AX88179A. And also says it doesn't work with the Tivo stream. I looked at Ugreen website, some of the exact same model numbers use different chips. Just curious, the Amazon site does not list a specific model number for the listing, do you know the number of yours? And do you happen to know which chip yours uses? Not sure how you'd find out, maybe hookup to computer and look at driver?

" Faster and more stable wired network than Wi-Fi.

Up to 1000Mbps internet speed.
Effortless to use, no driver needed.
Compatible with most USB C or Thunderbolt 3 devices.
Durable and lasting design.
Compact and portable size.
High-performance AX88179A chip.
Important Notes:


Doesn't compatible with Peloton Bike+, Peloton treadmill, or other sports devices.
Doesn't compatible with Tivo Streamer.
Doesn't support charging the device.
Doesn't support using it as a hotspot."


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

According to the Ugreen site it appears the USB 3 to gigabit adapters could have one of three different chips. Far as I see you can't specify which one you want when ordering, might be hit or miss. Not sure if the 179A is different than the 179.

RTL8153B 
AX88179A
AX88179 

I don't want you to go through a lot of hassle, this is just out of curiosity really. I will order the one in your link, if doesn't work since Amazon can just return  Guess it depends on which chip ends up being inside. Thanks for the time you have already put in regardless.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

tommage1 said:


> According to the Ugreen site it appears the USB 3 to gigabit adapters could have one of three different chips. Far as I see you can't specify which one you want when ordering, might be hit or miss. Not sure if the 179A is different than the 179.
> 
> RTL8153B
> AX88179A
> ...


Ive received a few adapters, 4 to date. I did receive one that did NOT work on the tivo but was fine on a laptop. It got returned.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TV2 said:


> Ive received a few adapters, 4 to date. I did receive one that did NOT work on the tivo but was fine on a laptop. It got returned.


Yeah, all these different chips in same models, who knows. Amazon the place to buy since easy returns


----------

